# Bike around the clock 2011 - 24h Rennen in Diez



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

ab sofort ist der Anmeldecounter für das 8.Bike around the Clock in Diez eröffnet.

Ihr könnt Euch mit diesem Link anmelden:

http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=6404&lang=de



Das Rennen findet wieder am Pfingstwochenende vom 11.-12.06.2011 statt.
Der Austragungsort wird nach aller wahrscheinlichkeit der Vorderwald in Diez sein. Leider haben wir vom Privatforst keine Genehmigung mehr für die Waldbenutzung am Höchst erhalten, so daß der Herthasee nicht mehr als Austragungsort zur Verfügung steht. Es haben zu viele Biker im Vorfeld trainiert, und auch nach dem Rennen die Strecke befahren. Deshalb geben wir im Vorfeld keine Streckeninfos mehr heraus. Ihr könnt Euch aber sicher sein daß wir eine vergleichbar schöne Strecke mit allen Features für Euch abstecken.



Die Anmeldung erfolgt ausschließlich über das Web. Bitte leistet Vorkasse. Eine Barzahlung am Renntag können wir nicht mehr akzeptieren. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit ein Team zu nennen, selbst wenn noch nicht alle Fahrer feststehen. Namensnachträge und Änderungen der Teambesetzung könnt Ihr bis 3 Tage vor dem Start vornehmen.



Weitere Infos findet Ihr in den nächsten Tagen auf unserer Webseite.

Wir freuen uns wieder auf ein tolles Rennen und auf ein Wiedersehen in Diez!



Bis  bald im Wald

MTB-Team Schaumburg


----------



## Owl (8. März 2011)

Nach oben schieb 

Nicht das der Fred in den unendlichen Weiten des Boards verschwindet.
Ich kann dieses Event nur empfehlen auch wenn es nur um Spaß zu haben geht.
In 2010 und 2009 war diese Veranstaltung das Highlight der Saison für mich. 
Trotz oder gerade wegen dem kleinen Starterfeld einfach genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olligator (14. März 2011)

Hallo,

tolles Event  Bin dort 2007, 2008, 2009 und 2010 gefahren. 

Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert und bin 2011 wieder dabei 

Oliver


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2011)

Auch ich kann es nur empfelen. Selten so etwas gutes erlebt und gefahren.

Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Benny_TSP (14. April 2011)

Das Teilnehmerlimit ist bald erreicht... 

Also schnell noch die letzten Anmeldungen reingeben!!!

Wetterprognose: sunshine @ 24h   

Wie immer weitere Infos auf www.singletrail.net und auf www.alpenfrieden.de unter der Rubrik Radsport....


----------



## KONI-DU (18. April 2011)

Gibt es vorher ein paar Angaben zur Strecke ?
KM / HM ?

Ich könnte dann bis Pfingsten ruhiger schlafen


----------



## Reiler (19. April 2011)

Das würde ich mir auch wünschen. Bin zwar gemeldet aber etwas mehr Info wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Reiler (20. April 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hi Reiler auch wieder dabei?
> Finde dein Team aber nicht in der Starterliste .
> 
> Infos wären wirklich hilfreich da haste recht



Isch Abe garkejn Team, signorina.  ;-)

Ich fahre alleine- dann hab ich mehr davon :-


----------



## Reiler (21. April 2011)

Nur eine???  

Datt lohnt ja Net anzuhalten. Da muss noch was kommen.


----------



## Benny_TSP (23. April 2011)

Sorry für die späte Antwort...

Es gilt noch zwei Punkte der Streckenführung zu klären, daher noch keine genauen Daten. Eine Runde wird ca. 4km lang sein und es gilt ~130 hm zu überwinden...

Bitte schon einmal den Hinweis an Eure Teamkollegen das ALLE Teamfahrer zu Startzeit dabei sind. Die Einführungsrunde wird als Team bestritten und als vollständige Runde gewertet.
D.h. 6er Team geht mit 4 Fahrern auf die Einführungsrunde --> Wertung: 4 Runden ... 6er Team rollt mit 6 Fahrern los --> Wertung: 6 Runden...

Klar soweit!?!?


----------



## KONI-DU (23. April 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort...
> 
> Es gilt noch zwei Punkte der Streckenführung zu klären, daher noch keine genauen Daten. Eine Runde wird ca. 4km lang sein und es gilt ~130 hm zu überwinden...
> 
> ...



Wenn das so gemeint ist

_D.h. 4er Team geht mit 4 Fahrern auf die Einführungsrunde --> Wertung: 4 Runden_ 

dann ja !

Danke und schöne Ostertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny_TSP (23. April 2011)

hat jmd. ein synonym für klugsch..... parat???


----------



## Andreas S. (23. April 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Sorry für die späte Antwort...
> 
> Es gilt noch zwei Punkte der Streckenführung zu klären, daher noch keine genauen Daten. Eine Runde wird ca. 4km lang sein und es gilt ~130 hm zu überwinden...
> 
> ...



wow,da ist aber mächtig Betrieb auf der Strecke(ca.200).Da heißt es kühlen Kopf bewahren
hoffentlich sind nicht alle gleich schnell/langsam


----------



## KONI-DU (23. April 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> hat jmd. ein synonym für klugsch..... parat???



...geh spielen.


----------



## Benny_TSP (23. April 2011)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> wow,da ist aber mächtig Betrieb auf der Strecke(ca.200).Da heißt es kühlen Kopf bewahren
> hoffentlich sind nicht alle gleich schnell/langsam



Das Limit wird bei 200 Fahren gezogen, d.h. da wir auch 2er - 6er Teams am Start haben werden keine 200 Fahrer gleichzeitig unterwegs sein - den Start ausgenommen.

Denke es wird keine Ellenbogenkämpfe geben....


----------



## Andreas S. (23. April 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Denke es wird keine Ellenbogenkämpfe geben....



auf jeden Fall von mir nicht,ich werde die Meute am Start vor mir hertreiben und im Windschatten lutschen.


----------



## Reiler (24. April 2011)

200 im startblock? nicht euer ernst oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny_TSP (25. April 2011)

Reiler schrieb:


> 200 im startblock? nicht euer ernst oder?



doch... neutralisierter Start durch die Innenstadt mit Begleitfahrzeug bis zur eigentlichen Strecke... auf die Runde geht's dann mit einem Fahrer je Team.


----------



## eddy 1 (25. April 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> doch... neutralisierter Start durch die Innenstadt mit Begleitfahrzeug bis zur eigentlichen Strecke... auf die Runde geht's dann mit einem Fahrer je Team.



ich bin gespannt

freu mich schon,
aber ein paar mehr infos zur strecke währen schon nett


----------



## Andreas S. (25. April 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> doch... neutralisierter Start durch die Innenstadt mit Begleitfahrzeug bis zur eigentlichen Strecke... auf die Runde geht's dann mit einem Fahrer je Team.



Ja,das ist doch mal eine Super Idee.
Der übliche Start a`la Le Mans wäre damit Geschichte
Und wie ich das Schaumburger Team kenne,werden auch zu gegebener Zeit, noch Infos zur Strecke,Zeltplatz,Strom,usw.,halt alles was zu einem 24h Event gehört,bekannt gegeben.
Es sind noch ca. 6 Wochen.Also mal alle den Ball schön flach halten.


----------



## Benny_TSP (27. Mai 2011)

was lange währt wird endlich gut:


----------



## Benny_TSP (27. Mai 2011)

Weitere Infos hier:

http://www.auto-pabst.de/cms.php?rubrik=4&q=6&c=1


----------



## Benny_TSP (27. Mai 2011)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Endlich
> Die Infos sind ja schon mal ganz nett, aber erkennen kann man da leider so gut wie nichts



Sorry... bin wohl zu doof für dieses apfel-Gerät. Mal schauen ob ich es morgen in der Firma besser hinbekomme.

Die Fakten vorab: 3,5km je Runde mit 105 hm.


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2011)

Tach Zusammen,
weiß jemand, wann man auf das Gelände darf? Wir würden gerne Freitags schon einen Wohnwagen abstellen auf dem Weg...

Und habe ich das richtig gelesen, dass man in diesem Jahr (erstmalig???) nicht grillen darf am eigenen Zelt 

Schöne Grüße, wir freuen uns, wie die letzten Jahre auch wieder am Start zu sein!

sun909


----------



## Benny_TSP (31. Mai 2011)

Aufbau am Freitag Nachmittag (ab ca. 16 Uhr) ist kein Problem. Heidi spielt auch wieder den Einweiser. 

Die Strecke führt um das Fahrerlager herum, d.h. eine noch direktere Anbindung als am Herthasee...
Die Wechselzone ist ebenfalls direkt am Campground...

Mail an die Teamcaptains geht die Tage raus...


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Aufbau am Freitag Nachmittag (ab ca. 16 Uhr) ist kein Problem. Heidi spielt auch wieder den Einweiser.
> 
> Die Strecke führt um das Fahrerlager herum, d.h. eine noch direktere Anbindung als am Herthasee...
> Die Wechselzone ist ebenfalls direkt am Campground...
> ...



Hallo,
danke dir für die Info!

Schöne Grüße und bis die Tage...
sun909


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2011)

So,
soeben kam die Mail an die Team-Captains...

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (1. Juni 2011)

Kann man sich noch anmelden?


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2011)

hm,
die Online-Anmeldung ist dicht, es hieß mal max 200 Starter (Gesamt).

Ggf. mal anfragen per Direktkontakt?

grüße


----------



## Leinetiger (1. Juni 2011)

Es sind auch 259 Fahrer gelistet.. Ich werde es mal versuchen..
Wird doch noch Platz für ein kleines zweierteam sein


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2011)

Soderle,
(edit: 1. Teil erledigt...)

Und weitere Frage an jemanden, der die Strecke kennt... 

Ist diese Trailhaltig, dass sich "richtige" Reifen auf der Abfahrt lohnen?
Oder Forstautobahn rauf wie runter 

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß!
sun909


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (6. Juni 2011)

Trailhaltig, z.T. sehr eng, Überholen an einigen Engstellen unmöglich...
Aber auch Forstautobahn und Asphalt incl. 2 schmale Fußgängerbrücken.
Die Strecke ist wirklich klasse  ... und sehr schnell ...
Gebt bitte acht )

Viel Spaß am nächsten WE

P.


----------



## sun909 (6. Juni 2011)

Na, 
das hört sich ja fast so an, wie vor Jahren an der Burg 

Freut mich zu hören, eng ist gemütlich und nachts leuchtet man sich dann den Weg frei...

Wir sehn uns am WE!
sun909


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juni 2011)

Weil sich alle gedrückt haben, bin ich jetzt als Einzelstarter dabei


----------



## xXJojoXx (8. Juni 2011)

Gehts hier um Diez an der Lahn ?  
Wann ist denn Start des Rennens ? Bin Freitagabend und Samstag da und werde versuchen als Zuschauer dabei zu sein


----------



## xXJojoXx (8. Juni 2011)

Cool  Mein erstes Rennen (wenn auch nur als Zuschauer) Wünsche allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß und Erfolg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forestraider (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo MTB-Team Schaumburg,kannst Du vielleicht einen Tipp zur richtigen Reifenwahl geben? Laut Wettervorhersage soll ja etwas Regen in der Luft sein ! Danke im voraus  Gruss Forestraider


----------



## KONI-DU (8. Juni 2011)

Gibt es Strom vor Ort für die Teams ?


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (9. Juni 2011)

War gestern noch mal auf der Strecke!

Der starke Regen der letzten Tage hat seine Spuren hinterlassen.
Es gibt einige ausgewaschene Stellen und wenn es nass ist rutschige
Stellen.
Insbesondere das Teilstück hinter dem Tennisplatz ist 
stark aufgeweicht. Wenn es weiterhin regnen sollte, dürfte es 
ziemlich schlammig werden.... dies sollte event. in der Reifenwahl
berücksichtigt werden!

Strom können wir nicht an den Lagerplätzen bereitstellen. 
Zum Aufladen der Akkus gibt es eine zentrale Ladestation. Wer hier seine Akkus laden möchte, sollte sie ausreichend beschriften um die 
Verwechslungsgefahr möglichst niedrig zu halten ...


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Juni 2011)

kann mir mal jemand sagen was jetzt mit grillen ist?
darf ich so einen kleinen einmal grill am zelt nutzen?


----------



## xXJojoXx (12. Juni 2011)

Ich war gestern da und bin begeistert ! Sehr nette Stimmung dort und 'ne tolle Atmosphäre.
Der Satz des Abends für mich: Das Teil ist geil, schmeiß mein Rad weg ! (Fahrer hatte das erste mal ein 29er ausprobiert und war begeistert)
Zum Grillen: Ich weiß nicht ob man es jetzt darf, oder nicht aber auf jeden Fall haben einige bei ihren Zelten gegrillt !
Ich hoffe das ganze wird in den letzten 7h noch möglichst verletzungsfrei über die Bühne gebracht  Allen Teilnehmern noch viel Erfolg !


----------



## Leinetiger (12. Juni 2011)

Super Veranstaltung.
Als erstes mal als einzelfahrer dabei gewesen.
Nach 8 Stunden Ruhepause in der Nacht habe ich heute morgen eine Aufholjagd von Platz 19 auf 9 gestartet. Hat Riesen spass gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki3 (13. Juni 2011)

Das habt ihr jetzt davon.... Dem Mokka-Express hat es so gut Gefallen, das er Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei ist! 
Super Tolle Veranstaltung!!! Strecke war Super Geil 
Wann und wo gibt's dann Bilder?!

Gruß Volker vom 
Team Mokka-Express


----------



## Benny_TSP (13. Juni 2011)

volki3 schrieb:


> Das habt ihr jetzt davon.... Dem Mokka-Express hat es so gut Gefallen, das er Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei ist!
> Super Tolle Veranstaltung!!! Strecke war Super Geil
> Wann und wo gibt's dann Bilder?!
> 
> ...



Servus Volker...
Bilder von der Strecke habe ich noch keine gesehen, aber auf dem Siegerpodest könnt Ihr Euch schon mal bewundern:


----------



## Benny_TSP (13. Juni 2011)

Achso:

Glückwunsch an alle Finisher. Waren tolle 24 Stunden mit super Atmosphäre im Fahrerlager und auf der Strecke... 
Gute Regeneration Allerseits.


----------



## volki3 (13. Juni 2011)

Danke Benny!


----------



## elmar schrauth (13. Juni 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> Ich war gestern da und bin begeistert ! Sehr nette Stimmung dort und 'ne tolle Atmosphäre.
> Der Satz des Abends für mich: Das Teil ist geil, schmeiß mein Rad weg ! (Fahrer hatte das erste mal ein 29er ausprobiert und war begeistert)
> Zrfolg !



Das war ich.
hab mein 26er sogleich in die Börse gesetzt.
Ich weis noch nicht genau warum, aber ich war 45 Sek. im Schnitt pro  Runde schneller!


----------



## xXJojoXx (13. Juni 2011)

Wow das ist heftig !
Ich bin gestern in Willingen ein Stumpi 29er gefahren und das war überhaupt nichts für mich. Viel zu träge das gesamte Rad. Aber wenn's dir gefällt ist doch super


----------



## T-Brex (13. Juni 2011)

Ein ganz dickes Lob an die Orga !!!!

Das war wieder eine super Veranstaltung. 

Alles hat gestimmt.

Sanitäranlagen. Verpflegung. Strecke. Atmosphäre. Land und Leute. Alles Super 

Für nächstes Jahr könnt ihr die BrexbachGemsen wieder einplanen...dann ggf. auch mit *Kids-Team*

Viele Grüße aus Sayn, bis 2012 

Torsten


----------



## Andreas S. (13. Juni 2011)

da hat sich das Schaumburger Team in eine missliche Lage gebracht.
Wie wollt ihr das in 2012 noch toppen?
Wenn ich etwas zu meckern habe dann auf hohem Niveau.
-ausreichend Strom für alle
-mörderische Streckenabschnitt vor und nach der Zeitnahme bearbeiten
-max. 3 Einzelstarter damit ich auch mal aufs Podest komme

Ansonsten hat alles gepasst.


----------



## Jaymano75 (13. Juni 2011)

Backstage Video vom 24h Rennen von den BrexbachGemsen


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2011)

Moin!
So, dann starten wir nach der ganzen Lobhudelei jetzt erstmal mit ein wenig Gemecker 

Die Band am Sonntag war einfach nur grausig!!!.... wir waren kurz davor, auf die viel zu lange Zeit bis zur Siegerehrung zu verzichten und abzubauen, bitte nächstes Mal lieber wieder Musik aus der Konserve. Zum Zieleinlauf passte das einfach nicht und zum Frühstück, na ja...

Das war es dann aber auch schon mit mecker...

Wir hatten wieder eine Menge Spaß, trotz Notstromaggregat der Nachbarn, dass schön raus zu unseren Zelten zeigte, grrr... und nicht so trailiger Strecke, wie wir uns in Gedenken an die Schloß Hohenfels (?)-Strecke von vor  mittlerweile 4 (?) Jahren erhofft hatten. Rocket Ron vo+hi reichte völlig aus 

Immer wieder fein ist die TOP-Versorgung, die das Team leistet! 

Es gab immer ausreichend zu essen und zu trinken, egal, wann man kam (daran können sie die ach so professionellen (und teuren...) Veranstalter in DU und M ja mal ein Beispiel nehmen  )

Die Leute haben Spaß am Rennen, das Kiddie-Rennen ist eine Wucht, mit welchem Elan die auf die Strecke gehen.

Trotz des bis kurz vor Schluß echt spannenden Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennens um Platz eins war die Stimmung auf der Strecke sehr entspannt. Es wurde rechtzeitig angesagt, wer wann wo vorbei wollte und wir haben selber keine Probleme dabei gehabt; wenn man fragte, ob man vor dem Trail vorbeidurfte, war das immer möglich.

Sehr fair! Klasse, so soll es sein.

Leider ist unser Einzelstarter recht früh ausgefallen, trotzdem hatten wir zwei tolle Tage und kommen im nächsten Jahr gerne wieder.

Schöne Grüße von den in der letzten Kurve in der Sonne sitzenden gut gelaunten Kette-Rechts und Panzerknacker-Fraktion!

sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,
weiß jemand, wann/wo die Fotos online gehen?

gruesse
sun909


----------



## volki3 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich will auch Bilder....


----------



## sun909 (5. Januar 2012)

Tag zusammen!

Gibt es schon einen Termin für das Rennen in 2012?

Schönen Gruss
sun909


----------



## Andreas S. (5. Januar 2012)

wie gehabt an Pfingsten 2012
26. und 27. Mai


----------



## sun909 (8. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## Schwitte (8. Januar 2012)

Vorgemerkt!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2012)

Hi,
weiß denn schon jemand, ob es der gleiche Ort sein wird?

Anmeldung war ja traditionell eher kurzfristiger online 

Schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## sun909 (1. Februar 2012)

Moin,
das wäre ja verdammt früh 

Aber gut, wir haben unsere Teams zusammen, dann kann von denen keiner mehr abspringen 

grüße und danke für die Info!
sun909


----------



## volki3 (7. Februar 2012)

Super 
Der Mokka-Express Rollt auch wieder mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2012)

Fein,
dann mal flugs anmelden.

Eines der schöneren Rennen mit einem Hauch Gemütlichkeit 

Hoffentlich fällt dieses Jahr die Blaskapelle am Sonntag weg, das hat echt in den Ohren weh getan...

grüße


----------



## Benny_TSP (8. Februar 2012)

Die Blaskapelle ist raus... 
Dafür darf mit höherem Zuschauerandrang gerechnet werden...
Gleichzeitig ist "Fahr zu Ahr"... (Pendant zu Tal total)


----------



## oneeasy (22. Februar 2012)

HI Leute,
letztes Jahr war ich leider nicht dabei aber am Hertha See war ich einigemale dabei. Da war es immer schön und das Startgeld lag immer so bei 15 oder so und jetzt soll ich 50 hinlegen  habe ich da etwas verpasst


----------



## Andreas S. (22. Februar 2012)

oneeasy schrieb:


> HI Leute,
> letztes Jahr war ich leider nicht dabei aber am Hertha See war ich einigemale dabei. Da war es immer schön und das Startgeld lag immer so bei 15 oder so und jetzt soll ich 50 hinlegen  habe ich da etwas verpasst



allerdings hast du etwas verpasst. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2012.
Du warst vielleicht an einem anderen Hertha See


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2012)

Hm,
am Hertha-See hat es m.W. nie nur 15,-- gekostet 

Habe zwar die alten Preise nicht mehr im Kopf und 50,-- ist jetzt auch meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze, aber ich vermute, dass u.a. der externe Dienstleister für die Anmeldung und die Zeitnahme, die online abrufbar ist sowie der richtige Chip einfach mehr Geld kostet.

Und die Jungs und Mädels sollen für die Sache ja nicht drauflegen!

Insofern freuen wir uns und harren darauf, dass sich noch ein paar Leute anmelden, die keinen Bock auf eine Massenveranstaltung/Abzocke a la Duisburg/München etc. haben 

grüße
C.


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2012)

War Jahrelang 30 . Zumindest 2006, 2007, 2008, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas S. (23. Februar 2012)

Ihr macht da etwas falsch.
Meldet euch als Einzelfahrer und schon merkt ihr das 50.- nicht zu viel ist.
Alles kann 24h geprüft und getestet werden,sogar die Rennstrecke darf so oft benutzt werden wie man möchte/kann.
Ein Start bei einem Marathon kostet auch locker 20.- und mehr.
Und wofür? 4-5h "Spaß",überfüllte und schmutzige Kaltwasser Duschen,z.T. durchgeknallte tollwütige Möchtegernrennfahrer,achja und evtl. kalte Nudeln
24h Diez ist und bleibt eine Super Veranstaltung und das zu einem fairen Preis.
Das soll dem Team Schaumburg erst mal jemand nachmachen.


----------



## ludo (23. Februar 2012)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Ihr macht da etwas falsch.
> Meldet euch als Einzelfahrer und schon merkt ihr das 50.- nicht zu viel ist.
> Alles kann 24h geprüft und getestet werden,sogar die Rennstrecke darf so oft benutzt werden wie man möchte/kann.
> Ein Start bei einem Marathon kostet auch locker 20.- und mehr.
> ...




kann da andreas s. nur zustimmen!
die veranstaltung ist wirklich super organisiert und es herrscht noch eine freundschaftliche , ja man kann sogar sagen familiäre, atmosphäre.
ist jeden euro startgeld wert und die sartgeldhöhe ist mehr als gerechtfertigt!!!
wer schonmal so eine veranstaltung organisiert hat oder einen blick hinter die kulissen solch' einer orga werfen konnte, weiss wieviel arbeit das ist und mit welchen kosten alles verbunden ist.


----------



## volki3 (25. Februar 2012)

Der Mokka-Express sagt nur.... Klasse Veranstaltung!!! 
Deshalb Rollen wir wieder mit.... Grad angemeldet 
Die 50 sind schon okay...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Mai 2012)

Auf der Homepage steht 140Höhenmeter pro Runde, hab aber jetzt von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass das wohl etwas zu hoch gegriffen ist (falls es dieses Jahr die selbe Streckenführung wird). Weiß jemand die genaue Höhenmeterangabe pro Runde?? Danke


----------



## Andreas S. (18. Mai 2012)

mein HAC 5  hat 79hm auf 3,9km ausgespuckt.
Es werden ab jede Runde mehr


----------



## AndiBonn86 (18. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Benny_TSP (18. Mai 2012)

Nur noch eine Woche bis zum Start, daher auch hier noch einmal die letzten Infos vorab:

Gestartet wird das Rennen um 12 Uhr auf dem Marktplatz. Alle Fahrer eines Teams müssen sich dort einfinden und gehen gemeinsam auf die Einführungsrunde. Die Startfahrer biegen dann am Wirt auf die 
Strecke ab. 
Bitte lasst es auf der Einführungsrunde ruhig angehen, die Kids sind ebenfalls dabei und wir möchte geschlossen an der Strecke ankommen. Die Fahrpräsentation ist um 11 Uhr ebenfalls auf dem Marktplatz, bitte findet Euch bis zu dieser Zeit dort ein. Eure Fans sind ebenfalls recht herzlich eingeladen, für Kaffee und Unterhaltung ist gesorgt. 

Die Startunterlagen geben wir dieses Jahr direkt an der Strecke aus. Alex und Martin sind hier Eure Ansprechpartner. Die Einteilung des Camps wird in gewohnt charmanter Weise von Heidi vorgenommen. 

Vor dem Frühstück am Sonntag Morgen halten wir um 6:30 Uhr einen Bike Gottesdienst ab. Am Sonntag findet parallel zum BAC die Veranstlatung Fahr zur Ahr statt. Dadurch ist der Radweg zum ersten Anstieg stärker frequentiert als im letzten Jahr. Der Weg ist nicht gesperrt. Bitte nehmt Rücksicht und verhaltet Euch angemessen. Wir wollen auch im nächsten Jahr wieder kommen. Es gilt das Rechtsfahrgebot!

Schon jetzt viel Spaß und:

Eat....... Don't sleep...... Go 24h biking!!!!!!


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Mai 2012)

Ist die Strecke identisch mit dem letzten Jahr?


----------



## Benny_TSP (19. Mai 2012)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Ist die Strecke identisch mit dem letzten Jahr?



Wir haben die Wechselzone und den Start-/ Zielbereich leicht modifiziert. Der Rest der Ründe ist identisch....


----------



## eddy 1 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. Mai 2012)

Wir planen mit einem Wohnwagen zu kommen,gibt es dafür genug Platz und evtl sogar Strom ?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (20. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie bin ich etwas verwirrt, diese Anfahrtsbeschreibung auf der Homepage (http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/abfahrt1.jpg) ist also falsch und nicht mehr aktuell?? Gibt es eine offizielle Adresse die man in einem Navi eingeben könnte? Man merkt vllt. dass ich da zum ersten mal starte


----------



## Benny_TSP (21. Mai 2012)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Wir planen mit einem Wohnwagen zu kommen,gibt es dafür genug Platz und evtl sogar Strom ?



Für Euren Wohnwagen haben wir noch Platz. Bitte bei Ankunft nach Heidi suchen (Achtung: Heidi sieht nicht aus, als würde Sie Heidi heißen...) 

Strom ist da schon ein größeres Problem... Denke das wird nix. Sorry.


----------



## Benny_TSP (21. Mai 2012)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich etwas verwirrt, diese Anfahrtsbeschreibung auf der Homepage (http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/abfahrt1.jpg) ist also falsch und nicht mehr aktuell?? Gibt es eine offizielle Adresse die man in einem Navi eingeben könnte? Man merkt vllt. dass ich da zum ersten mal starte



Sorry... Die Anfahrtsbeschreibung bezieht sich noch auf den alten Austragungsort. Wenn Du Dein Navi mit der Oberwirtstr. in 65582 Diez fütterst solltest Du den Weg finden.

Einfach der Beschilderung Sportanlage am Wirt folgen.


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2012)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> ....
> Vor dem Frühstück am Sonntag Morgen halten wir um 6:30 Uhr einen Bike Gottesdienst ab. Am Sonntag findet parallel zum BAC die Veranstlatung Fahr zur Ahr statt. Dadurch ist der Radweg zum ersten Anstieg stärker frequentiert als im letzten Jahr. Der Weg ist nicht gesperrt. Bitte nehmt Rücksicht und verhaltet Euch angemessen. Wir wollen auch im nächsten Jahr wieder kommen. Es gilt das Rechtsfahrgebot!
> 
> Schon jetzt viel Spaß und:
> ...



Moin,
ist denn die Strecke wieder mit Flatterband hälftig geteilt wie im letzten Jahr oder gar nicht markiert?

schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## Benny_TSP (22. Mai 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist denn die Strecke wieder mit Flatterband hälftig geteilt wie im letzten Jahr oder gar nicht markiert?
> 
> schönen Gruß
> sun909



Leider dürfen wir den Weg in diesem Jahr nicht teilen... 
Daher der Hinweis auf gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2012)

Autsch... 

Das wird aber eng werden... 

Nun denn, wir sind eh als "grill&chill"-Team unterwegs, von daher nicht auf Zeitenjagd 

Bis Samstag dann, Wetter habt ihr ja gut bestellt!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Oknos (23. Mai 2012)

Wäre gerne dabei gewesen
Heul


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (23. Mai 2012)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Für Euren Wohnwagen haben wir noch Platz. Bitte bei Ankunft nach Heidi suchen (Achtung: Heidi sieht nicht aus, als würde Sie Heidi heißen...)
> 
> Strom ist da schon ein größeres Problem... Denke das wird nix. Sorry.



Saugut! Danke.

Vielleicht finden sich ja übermotivierte, denen man eine Rolle mit Generator hinstellen kann. Oder ein paar Triathletiker oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny_TSP (23. Mai 2012)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> Saugut! Danke.
> 
> Vielleicht finden sich ja übermotivierte, denen man eine Rolle mit Generator hinstellen kann. Oder ein paar Triathletiker oder so



Wofür brauchst Du eigentlich Strom??? Du sollst Fahrrad fahren...

Und da es so langsam ernst wird:

Wie im letzten Jahr wir es einen Link zum Online-Abruf der aktuellen Zwischenstände geben. 

Im Gesichterbuch könnt ihr während des Rennens über

http://www.facebook.com/teamskodapabst

bzw. die Seite des MTB Team Schaumburg unterhalten werden.


----------



## Oknos (25. Mai 2012)

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (27. Mai 2012)

ich glaub es bleibt nicht viel übrig, als einfach ein völlig undifferenziertes VIELEN DANK Zu sagen! Familiär, nette Strecke und lecker Essen. TOP!


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Mai 2012)

Vielen dank auch von mir


----------



## Blut Svente (27. Mai 2012)

ein moderator wäre nicht schlecht gewesen! SONST ALLES TOP!


----------



## Benny_TSP (27. Mai 2012)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ein moderator wäre nicht schlecht gewesen! SONST ALLES TOP!



Danke für die ersten Rückmeldungen! Uns hat es mit Euch einen Riesen Spaß gemacht. 

Der Moderator mußte leider öfter als gedacht ins Renngeschehen eingreifen, da es recht knapp zuging. Außerdem hat das Mikro Aussetzer gehabt... Alles Ausreden.... 
Wir haben das Potential für das nächste 
Jahr auf den Zettel geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (27. Mai 2012)

Ich kann gut auf einen Moderator verzichten während des Rennens. Ich muß meinen Namen (oder das was der Moderator daraus macht) nicht regelmässig über den Lautsprecher hören.

Rennen war super. Strecke und Orga auch.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (28. Mai 2012)

Moderator? Um Gottes Willen. War genug Moderation. Es sei denn, Schnellejugend macht das..


----------



## Andreas S. (28. Mai 2012)

meine 4.Teilnahme in Folge beim "BikeAroundThe Clock" des MTB Schaumburg hat mich kaum etwas vermissen lassen.
-Organisatorisch wieder TOP (Meinungsverschiedenheit mit HP wurde beim nächtlichen radeln aus dem Wege geräumt)
-bei den Toiletten/Duschen gabs nix zu meckern
-Strecke TOP
-Verpflegung?? habe nix bekommen,da ich prinzipiell Selbstversorger bin.

unglücklich und nicht ungefährlich fand ich nur die gleichzeitige Veranstaltung"Fahrt zur Aar" da ging es teilweise heiß her,da wurden einige Wortgefechte ausgetragen.

Macht einfach weiter so


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,
wir sind das 6. Mal dabei gewesen und es war uns wieder eine Freude!

Immer wieder schön, was das Team Schaumburg dort aufzieht, großer Respekt.

Gut in diesem Jahr:

Orga
Frühstück
Freundlichkeit des ganzen Teams
WC und Dusche
Parkplätze
Zeltplätze
viele Leute, die zur Siegerehrung geblieben sind

Weniger gut in diesem Jahr: 

-Es gab nicht immer Kuchen 
-leider viele Stürze (bucht doch mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs, ihr Racer  !)
-wenig Anfeuerung an der Strecke
-wenig Ansagen, wer wo überholen will (ist doch eigentlich nicht so schwer, mal "links" oder "rechts" anzusagen anstatt sich durchzuquetschen???)
-das Anschnauzen von Leuten, die an "Fahrt zur Aare" teilgenommen haben. Da fragt man sich schon, ob einige MTB´ler sie noch alle haben...

Schöne Grüße, wir freuen uns auf das nächste Jahr!
sun909

Team "Kette rechts" und "Panzerknacker"


----------



## KONI-DU (30. Mai 2012)

Kann mich nur dem Lob der Vorredner anschließen. 
Hat mir wieder richtig gut gefallen 
Ein richtig schönes "sorglos" Rennen. Da passt alles.

1 Bitte für das nächste Jahr 
....der Kaffee Bulli sollte doch mal über eine Nachtschicht nachdenken 

Ach, und wo kann man denn die Bilder / Videos der geschätzen 1000 Fotografen mal bewundern ?????????


----------



## oneeasy (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich war nun schon das 5te mal dabei aber das Erste mal mit in Diez und die Strecke finde ich mal  da war eben alles dabei und von der Länge her genau richtig...... auch der Standort Zelte/Start/Ziel hat genau gepasst und warmes Wasser zum duschen war auch da . Mit den fahreren von der Aar hat es auf dem kurzen Stück keine probleme gegeben.

Ich finde halt auch, dass die Jungs, die scheinbar um tausendstel fahren etwas Rücksicht nehmen könnten. Soll heißen, dass man nicht unbedingt bei der Abfahrt in der Spitzkehre rechts vorbei fahren muss, wenn ich schon ganz rechts gefahren bin. Mir wurde dann ein Lenkerende in die Hüfte gerammt um vorbei zu kommen(ohne ein Wort zu sagen). Zumal nach der nächsten Kurve das Aspahltstück angefangen hat und man dort leicht hätte vorbei fahren können. Denn bei dieser Aktion hätten wir beide fast den Abgang gemacht und er hatte bis zum Aspahltweg ca. 1m "Vorsprung" rausgefahren 
naja es gibt eben immer solche und solche aber viele haben wenigstens mitgedacht und an stellen überholt, wo platz war und dann auch noch mit ansage .
Auf jeden Fall sind wir im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (31. Mai 2012)

Ist halt immer so ne Sache beim Überholen,ich hatte wenig Probs wobei einige scheinbar kein Bock hatten,bergab überholt zu werden.Da war teilweise mehrfaches Rufen nötig und es waren interessanter Weise ähnliche Erfahrungen.mit den.gleichen Leuten bei mir im Team. Ich habe dann auch den einen oder anderen danach angesprochen


----------



## Benny_TSP (31. Mai 2012)

Bilder....Bilder und noch mehr Bilder.

http://community.webshots.com/user/hpopel

Bitte von allen ein nettes Dankeschön an Alfred und all die anderen unbekannten Fotografen...


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Mai 2012)

Danke 

......aber da muss noch was kommen ! Bin nicht dabei


----------



## oneeasy (1. Juni 2012)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> Ich hab für mich eine einfache Formel gefunden: "Am Berg wird einen Rennen gewonnen, in der Abfahrt verloren!". Wenn ich hinter mir jemanden höre, der vermeinlich schneller ist, dann mache ich ihm -auch ohne Aufforderung- Platz. Es bringt mir nichts, wenn er sich an irdendeiner Stelle vorbeiquetscht, dazu bin ich viel zu ängstlich, oder soll man sagen erfahren....
> Ich überlege mir immer, wer denn an meiner Stelle am Montag für mich arbeiten gehen könnte, und da mir auf die Schnelle nichts einfällt, lass ich es lieber!
> Ich bin auch angekommen, auch wenn die ein oder andere Sekunde in der Abfahrt liegen geblieben ist.
> Alles in allem hatte ich keine Probleme mit schnelleren oder langsameren...
> ...


 
Klar habe ich auch für schnellere Platz gemacht ......... warum auch nicht bringt mir doch nix, wenn ich die nicht vorbei lasse und (bei der Situation die ich beschrieben hatte) war sozusagen kein Platz an dieser Stelle......... ich hätte ja nach dieser Kurve auch eine spur frei gemacht. Deshalb finde ich, das auch die Schnelleren sich gedanken machen sollten. War vielleicht auch ein Einzelfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benny_TSP (1. Juni 2012)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> ......aber da muss noch was kommen ! Bin nicht dabei



Wenn Du auf dem Rad besser ausgesehen hast als wir, dann wurdest Du einfach wegzensiert... 

Nach was für einem Trikot soll ich denn in den Originaldateien einmal Ausschau halten???


----------



## Delgado (20. November 2012)

Gibt's schon Infos für 2013?

Danke 

Micha


----------



## Benny_TSP (24. November 2012)

Brauchst Du Motivation zum Training???


Alles zu seiner Zeit, nur schon mal so viel:
Es wird sonnig und und 24 Grad warm... ;-)

PS: Die Brexbachgemsen wissen wie immer mehr. Die haben in FB schon mal nen Termin erstellt...


----------



## Andreas S. (24. November 2012)

Wetter ? ja nee is klar
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mountain-Bike-Team-Schaumburg-eV/109212082544944?sk=events


----------



## T-Brex (24. November 2012)

Hi Benny,

Motivation zu den Versanstaltungen gibts doch im regelmäßigen Training,
und die bekommt man bei den *BrexbachGemsen* kostenlos jeden Mittwoch  1700 h und Samstag (um ayn) 1300 h ab Schloß Sayn.

weitere Infos im IBC Forum und auf BrexbachGemsen.de und Facebook bei BrexbachGemsen....

Rock on...bis demnäx...in der Brex


----------



## oneeasy (17. Mai 2013)

ich muss das Teil mal ausgraben..... auf der Homepage kann man ja gar nix mehr erfahren, wenn man nicht bei dem scheiß Facebook angemeldet ist ............... oder mache ich da etwas falsch


----------



## AndiBonn86 (17. Mai 2013)

Und beachten, dass die Anfahrtsbeschreibung auf der Homepage falsch ist und das Rennen gar nicht mehr an dem dort angegeben Ort statt findet sondern in Diez selber


----------

